

Why my car cost more than taking Uber everywhere - mrry
http://da-data.blogspot.com/2015/06/why-my-car-cost-more-than-taking-uber.html

======
dialtone
900 miles per year... You definitely don't need a car at 900 miles per year.
Get zipcar or rent a car when you occasionally need it.

------
jivardo_nucci
Try buying a _used_ car! I've had a 1992 GM car for 18 years. It runs great,
gets OK mileage and repairs are ridiculously cheap. Only downside: soon it
will become a "classic car" and I'll have to pay more for insurance. See

[http://www.daveramsey.com/blog/saying-no-to-new-
cars/](http://www.daveramsey.com/blog/saying-no-to-new-cars/)

